# Problems with snowmobilers



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok first off not to offend anyone who rides them i know alot of you guys obey the laws and what not but we have some rebels down here who think its funny to run down rabbits yotes and even small does with their snowmobiles and i am scared it will affect my coyote hunting down here these people are my classmates and they know i set up stands and hunt coyotes right but they still do it when i am not out hunting. I don't want to turn them in because the game warden would need proof and stuff and its a small town and my parents own a buisness here get where i am going with this. Sorry this is so long i just wanted to explain all my reasoning. But to the question will them doing this affect my hunting.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Where is this taking place?


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Richland County about 5 Miles SW of Lidgerwood ND.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

94silverado said:


> Richland County about 5 Miles SW of Lidgerwood ND.


It's happening on Roberts County South Dakota as well. I was out Deer Hunting Saturday afternoon and could hear Snowmobiles constantly. I had sat in the rock pile for about an hour when I spotted the snow mobiles with binoculars. They ran every single shelterbelt I could see from my vantage point, one snowmobile on each side of the shelterbelt.

Prior to me seeing them I started watching 7 deer about 1/2 mile (or slightly less) from my position. The Deer were in a clearing in the Rice Cane, just feeding. Everyting I heard the snowmobiles I watched the reaction of the Deer. Their attention was directed in the direction I could hear the snowmobiles. When I finally spotted the snowmobiles (about 3/4 mile or so away from the Deer) I quickly looked back to where the Deer had been, just in time to see them disappear into the Rice Cane.

My point is this, if those Deer were spooked enough to head for cover with the snowmobiles 3/4 mile away, what is the other game going to do that is closer.

Don't get me wrong, back when I had a snowmobile I too enjoyed riding it every chance I had, BUT I never chased or harrassed game with it. In fact many times I would ride into the Mud Lake Bottom, park the snowmobile and then snowshoe into where the deer were to see if their feed supply needed replentishing.

I have heard the talk in the coffee shop about all the guys that are bragging about all the Coyotes they are RUNNING with snowmobiles. I talked with our local conservation officer Saturday night about this subject, and was told he is getting a lot of phone calls with people complaining about this very subject.

Larry


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Unfortunately, it happens more often than we'd like to think. I have a friend back around the Aberdeen, SD area that rides snowmobile a lot. When they kick up a coyote, they run it down and run over it, over and over, until it is dead.

I think as coyote hunters/sportsmen, we SHOULD take offense to this. There is no sport in running over an animal with a sled. In fact, I think it's pretty chicken-sh$t myself. There is something to be said for respecting the animal you harvest, and this shows a complete and utter lack of respect.

And I do understand the plite of farmers/ranchers who deal with coyotes taking livestock which in turn, hurts business. I worked on many farms growing up and have seen what coyotes can do to sheep, first hand. I just don't agree with this method.

This is one man's opinion, take it as such.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes this is a very widespread problem, I've lived in Montana, Wyoming and South Dakota and the same thing goes on there too. I knew a guy when I lived in Wyoming that ran down Coyotes all the time with his sled, the front bumper was covered with teeth marks from Coyotes biting it when he ran over them. We don't have too many Snowmobiles in southern New Mexico, We just have problems with people on Four Wheelers, They ride around all over tearing things up and throwing beer cans everywhere. It's Mostly Hunters during season. It's just people that have no respect, are lazy or ignorant. It's too bad there is so many of them, They give us all a bad name.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I was around before some of these feel good laws were passed and we killed coyotes anyway we could. We didn't get near enough of them before the laws got soft or we would not have had to watch them suffer and die from mange. It really depends on whether you are trying to make a living off the land or not in most cases. If you like coyotes for recreational hunting then I suppose you want them everywhere and extremely abundant so even the poorest hunters can shoot them. Get rid of them damn things they eat all kinds of baby birds and animals, leave the fox though they eat skunks


----------



## huntyrrd (Oct 31, 2005)

Will this effect your hunting? Yes, it will. These people are killing possible meals for coyotes (you could turn this around to say they are giving coyotes a possible meal too, but if they are scaring coyotes away then these dogs will look elsewhere for a meal). They are also killing potential coyotes to be hunted.

I understand the complications you are having about turning in these people. I to come from a small town and have been on both sides of the spectrum, unfortunately for me I had to get into to trouble to realize my values and morals. But look at it this way. What they are doing is ILLEGAL. I don't know about running down a rabbit or a coyote (I feel that this is not very sportsman of them, but I am not sure if it is illegal), but killing deer is definetly illegal.

You need to look at your pros and cons of this situation and decide what you are willing to do. Unfortunately there is always going to be people at there that have no respect for wildlife or people, but if nothing is said or done this problem will continue. You can stay *anonymous* if you decide to talk to your local game warden.


----------



## huntyrrd (Oct 31, 2005)

*94silverado wrote:*

Sunday Jan. 8th 
I would a law is a law even if the game warden doesn't do anything about it i know that i did my part to try to stop them.

*94silverado wrote:*

Tuesday Jan. 10th
I don't want to turn them in because the game warden would need proof and stuff and its a small town and my parents own a buisness here get where i am going with this.

I know your question was "Will this effect your coyote hunting" and I believe it will.

But what is this??? The game warden may want proof, but he would not need it to start an investigation. Game wardens go through some if not all of the same training as police officers. They are trained to investigate and gather evidence and proof. He would need proof, but what he would NEED most is to be made aware that this situation is occuring so he can start investigating and finding proof. To sit by and see a crime committed and do or say nothing about it is committing a crime and to know of a crime committed and not say anything about it is a shame. Laws were put in place for a reason and that is to protect everything we all love to do.

This is my two cents take or leave it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

believe it or not I tried turning a person in last deer season and the warden asked if I was ready to go to court to prove it.... I told him I reported it and it was his job to investigate and prove in court... it ended up with me telling him he will never hear my voice again even if people are shooting elephants out here.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Buckseye,....whether you like coyotes around or not, getting run down by a sled is one hell of a cruel way to go. I've seen this happen once and it about made me sick. The coyote had to be run over about a half dozen times before it died. Yes, mange is also very cruel, but we simply can't control mother nature. I think it's funny how some people can justify their actions.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you missed out on the good ol days of shooting them out of airplanes and snow planes. You are forgetting about the poor ol yote that is caught in the trap for 24 hours or more....

you must have seen something special to make you sick.. do you hunt?

yeah with mange they run around without hair until they freeze to death, that's definitely better than dieing fast. Even if it takes a couple minutes it is better than running around trying to stay warm until you run out of energy then lay their and let the birds pick your eyes out because you are to weak to move.. yeah that's a lot better!! 

I sure as heck hope getting rid of coyotes doesn't become a sport too. geez that's all we need is people trying to tell the other guy he hunts coyotes wrong.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, I live to hunt. That doesn't mean I like to kill. And like I said, you can't control mother nature.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies i think i will try to turn them in because its the right thing to do. I had no idea this was such a big problem i thought it was local kids drinking to much. Looks like i have a lot to learn about life i've heard my classmates talking and they just think its funny how much pain the yotes and rabbits go through and it makes me sick to my stomach. I as a hunter try to take humane shots if i can't make it i won't try it isn't worth the animals pain the lord only knows how many times they ran over a yote injured it and tried to turn around to find it and its gone. :eyeroll:


----------



## deerhunter921 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am a very avid snowmobiler and its people like this that wreck it. Im also a very avid hunter. That is just sick that someone would run over a animal over and over. How unethical can you get? People should go to jail or get ran over and over and see how it feels. I cant beleive people these days, wheres their common sense when they do this?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Buckseye,
You and I must be out of the same era. I remember alot of things we did back in the 50's and 60's that weren't against the law. Probably can't talk about it now. There weren't any black helicopters then :lol: Before bipods were invented we had the outside rearview mirrors :eyeroll: My Dad did have a Piper Cub and a snow plane so you know how I learned to hunt fox. :sniper: Get ready let the onslote begin............ I'm going to dig up the kevelar vest :lol: Oh yea I trapped them dar foxes too. Not a pretty site when they chew their leg off to get out of a trap.........


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yep it was great but ya know what I like it better now for the most part. We've seen a lot of change and had to learn to live with all of it, I'm definitely glad we are able to put more into management of our wildlife. I've been around just long enough to have seen good come out of most every change that has been put upon us.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That was then, this is now. Honestly, think about it. I don't want to go into a longentrailed speech about it. But, there are getting to be too many protected species out there that are protected and shouldn't be. Your wrongs do not make it right.....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Cormorants, I hate them and think of the havoc they have on fish. I wish they were extinct., but they shouldn't be extinct....just have way lower numbers.
I would love to shoot one, just to say I have. But I haven't.

Just posting to give you another thought about it....


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I think if you mind your own bussiness, you will find your class mates won"t be kicking your ***. there is enough yotes for every one. this is the real world.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Ohhh i ain't worried about them kicking my A$$ lol and i am not complaining about how many yotes their are yes theres plenty to go around its the method they are useing to kill the yotes that pi$$ me off its not even humane and ethical.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i wouldn't think twice about reporting them. you must be pretty hopeless if that's the only way you can kill a yote. thats just dirty. anyone with any skill and hunting ethic would do it the right way.



> I think if you mind your own bussiness, you will find your class mates won"t be kicking your a$$. there is enough yotes for every one. this is the real world.


must be a real tough guy huh? this is the real world?...what does that even mean here?

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

94silverado

All I can tell you is do what you think is right. That is what I would do. No matter what you do somebody is going to say you should have done otherwise. I don't think I need to say what I would do. After all it is the "real world", right Bear Dog? uke:


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

94silverado said:


> Ohhh i ain't worried about them kicking my A$$ lol and i am not complaining about how many yotes their are yes theres plenty to go around its the method they are useing to kill the yotes that pi$$ me off its not even humane and ethical.


 PETA thinks the way you kill coyotes is wrong,just like you don"t like the way someone else kills them,snowmobiles or what ever , and soon everyone is complaining about eachother and PETA will win


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

We have the same problem here in Kentucky, only here it is ATVs. Don't get me wrong, used properly snowmobiles and ATVs are valuable hunting tools. But most people don't have enough sense(or care enough) to leave others alone and not disturb hunters. Put a 40 grain Nosler ballistic Tip through their engine block, that will get their attention!(Thats a joke, don't actually take that advice)


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

bear_dog
thats the wrong way to do it and you know it. if you aren't good enough to call one in or stalk one and kill it with a rifle or bow...then don't do it at all. run them down with a sled??...gimme a break

kase


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

bear_dog said:


> 94silverado said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh i ain't worried about them kicking my A$$ lol and i am not complaining about how many yotes their are yes theres plenty to go around its the method they are useing to kill the yotes that pi$$ me off its not even humane and ethical.
> ...


The difference is one way is legal and the other way it not legal.

Larry


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This is a little off subject. I have no problem with snowmobiles but I have noticed a few weekends going out for for coyotes I have had a problem finding an area that don't have snowmobiles running around in a 4 mile area. I'm assuming if there is a snowmobile driving around in an area I'm calling; my chances of calling anything in are extremely poor and also if something would come in, I don't want an accident with a stray bullet and a snomobiler. Again, I have nothing against snowmobiles; they are just enjoying their hobby. Has any other weekend coyote hunters noticed this in the area's they like to try set up in?


----------

